# Cashless option for tipping. See The Rideshare Guy blog.



## CTCharlie (Jun 20, 2015)

Riders now have a cashless option for tipping and drivers now have an advertising option. See Vugo:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/vugo...-and-ad-revenue-on-the-way.32900/#post-500236


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Yep anyone using this will be taking rating hits


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

AJUber said:


> Yep anyone using this will be taking rating hits


It's definitely possible but the thing to keep in mind is there is no financial benefit to being at a 4.9 vs a 4.7. So if you're already in the 4.8-4.9 range and this drops your score by .1, you're still safe and you just put more money (or at least the potential of more money) in your pocket. This seems like kind of a no-brainer to people who are complaining about low rates and not getting enough tips but it's also a lot easier to just complain about it instead of actually doing anything.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Any driver could accomplish the same thing Vugo is doing by simply getting the customers email address before they leave and asking how much they want to tip. Then use your paypal account to send the email address a request for the money. That's exactly what Vugo is doing except they are probably taking a percentage off the top to cover their paypal fees (given they are using their paypal account to collect it and then forward it to you) plus a little extra for the effort. Or they are covering those Paypal costs from the Vugo advertising revenue they are doing.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't think Vugo takes anything from the tips, only the standard paypal fees. They are clearly using this feature to get people to sign up so they can then deliver ads. The tipping feature is just a nice byproduct for drivers. 

A screen with a tip option is SO much more frictionless, it's not even a good argument. I bet I could get 3-5x the tips with this screen up compared to someone who is taking down people's e-mails and then sending them an invoice through paypal. Sorry just thinking about doing it your way makes it sound more and more ludicrous. Even the square reader is clumsy since it requires pax to really be motivated/want to leave a tip when the ride is over.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

My way doesn't require the investment of a tablet, and the risk of pax destroying it with their disgusting hands, or worse yet stealing it. The only way the tablet investment is justified is by Vugo's ad revenue, when it finally matures in the drivers market. Tips alone wouldn't justify the tablet investment and risk.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

It sounds more like you're just unwilling to overcome inertia, which seems to be a common problem for many, not just you. Hopefully other drivers will actually be willing to take some action.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The Rideshare Guy said:


> It sounds more like you're just unwilling to overcome inertia


No. I just don't do things until the math shows a return on investment that is worth it. I know that makes me very different than most Uber drivers who do things based on the assumption that it's worth it, some of which don't even have the math skills to measure worth.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

The Rideshare Guy said:


> It's definitely possible but the thing to keep in mind is there is no financial benefit to being at a 4.9 vs a 4.7. So if you're already in the 4.8-4.9 range and this drops your score by .1, you're still safe and you just put more money (or at least the potential of more money) in your pocket. This seems like kind of a no-brainer to people who are complaining about low rates and not getting enough tips but it's also a lot easier to just complain about it instead of actually doing anything.


There is no financial benefit, but on the flip side, a 4.9 gives you a lot more wiggle room if you have a bad night.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

AJUber said:


> Yep anyone using this will be taking rating hits


The big hits that drivers are getting day after day are the rates CUT.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

zMann said:


> The big hits that drivers are getting day after day are the rates CUT.


PayPal has an app just like square reader - I have both, but honestly can't say that I've had anyone use either. You can post the stickers in your car. Mine is behind the center console on the ac outlet cover. If I know I'm going to use someone in the service business I will make sure I have cash, as I rarely carry cash especially if I think there won't be an option to use a card. That's just me, so these people either are or are not interested in tipping. I do get tips in cash only, thus far.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

My tablet that can run VuGo I picked up for $70
Also a tech head though,


----------



## CTCharlie (Jun 20, 2015)

Using the tablet can be a viable tool. I need to figure how to mount it in the vehicle. Since many carriers now give you a tablet with the purchase of a new cell phone (also because it's an upsell on services), there is no cost in many cases except the added bandwidth.


----------



## CTCharlie (Jun 20, 2015)

The Rideshare Guy said:


> I don't think Vugo takes anything from the tips, only the standard paypal fees. They are clearly using this feature to get people to sign up so they can then deliver ads. The tipping feature is just a nice byproduct for drivers.
> 
> A screen with a tip option is SO much more frictionless, it's not even a good argument. I bet I could get 3-5x the tips with this screen up compared to someone who is taking down people's e-mails and then sending them an invoice through paypal. Sorry just thinking about doing it your way makes it sound more and more ludicrous. Even the square reader is clumsy since it requires pax to really be motivated/want to leave a tip when the ride is over.


I am thinking of the ad revenue portion. If some of the ad buy comes to the driver then it would be an additional revenue stream.
Thanks Harry


----------



## James Bellefeuille (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just so you know, at the moment we are covering the transaction fees for drivers to receive tips. We are hoping that this will be worth it for drivers, more importantly we hope that we can put some pressure on Uber to directly allow their passengers to tip drivers electronically. Which would be the best outcome for us. 

We are offering this tipping feature to drivers at our own cost, so build rapport, and help drivers understand that we are a driver focused company. 

Thanks for the support guys. We appreciate it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

just takes one a$$hole pax to send a pic of it to Uber.............


----------



## CTCharlie (Jun 20, 2015)

And they will do what? Start on a tipping section in their app so they can claim an increase in revenue?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

CTCharlie said:


> And they will do what? Start on a tipping section in their app so they can claim an increase in revenue?


no, they will deactivate the driver


----------



## CTCharlie (Jun 20, 2015)

unlikely


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

CTCharlie said:


> unlikely


so you will count on Uber to support you advertising things other than Uber and them supporting you and getting tips via a way around their proclaimed "no tips are necessary" guidelines?
Uber cancels drivers for mentioning lyft during rides.
I mean name any situation where Uber would have your back by trying to make a lil extra money because of their low pay???????????????????????


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so you will count on Uber to support you advertising things other than Uber and them supporting you and getting tips via a way around their proclaimed "no tips are necessary" guidelines?
> Uber cancels drivers for mentioning lyft during rides.
> I mean name any situation where Uber would have your back by trying to make a lil extra money because of their low pay???????????????????????


Bart, due to the current Uber employee lawsuit, we've actually seen Uber change gears on lots of these old policies. I would even place a bet that you can't get deactivated for promoting Lyft anymore and if you would have read the article you would have seen that I linked to an article from BuzzFeed that got Uber's official stance on rideshare ads. Basically, they highly discourage it but can't tell you not to do it.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Rideshare guys blog is a waste of time


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Good thing you're not my editor. It should be Guy's blog.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LoL


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Doesn't rideshare guy care or understand that as a non commercial operator (in most markets under UberX) taking money 3rd party is technically illegal. Don't get popped by some undercover cop or sting operation. I see more of the X drivers around here in ATL posting the square placards on their vehicles. Only a matter of time before they get caught.


----------



## James Bellefeuille (Aug 11, 2015)

Bart, Uber has already gone on record that Vugo isn't against their policy and neither is advertising. Drivers will not be deactivated for advertising with Vugo. 

Secondly, Uber drivers are allowed to accept tips. We have just created a way for drivers to accept tips electronically.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

James Bellefeuille said:


> Bart, Uber has already gone on record that Vugo isn't against their policy and neither is advertising. Drivers will not be deactivated for advertising with Vugo.
> 
> Secondly, Uber drivers are allowed to accept tips. We have just created a way for drivers to accept tips electronically.


Link to the Uber stated support of Vugo?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> just takes one a$$hole pax to send a pic of it to Uber.............


It might be frowned but I don't think they could do much. I think another lawsuit would be coming.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

FYI - http://www.marketwatch.com/story/do...you-a-5-star-rating-2015-08-12?dist=countdown


----------

